# 2 male doves?



## ringneck circus (Mar 3, 2014)

hi everyone. I am very new to doves. I acquired 2 doves in september and am really enjoying them. I had what i thought was a male and female, one is larger than the other and does bow cooing. In the last 3 weeks now the other petite one that i assumed was female is also bow cooing. They seem to get along well, minimal fussing..groom each other and occasionally bother each other but not usually for long. I have not been able to find out much helpful information about whether 2 males will get along and bond or not. If anyone has any experience with 2 males and would be willing to share any info or insight would be greatly appreciated. I do have them in a very large cage...a large parrot size, and they do come out for several hours of playtime a day.


----------



## Hillary.Obanda (Mar 2, 2014)

If you are sure they are male(female pigeons also coo)then suggest you get a female for each.this might help since pigeons are monogamous and there would be no fight for mates.


----------



## ringneck circus (Mar 3, 2014)

i am not exactly sure, they both do bow cooing which i though was a male only thing? Will females also bow coo? They both jump in my hand bow coo and get scratches and feather fluffing. The one that i assumed was male will climb in my house plants and call to the other....the other one goes up on the ceiling fan or curtain rod and does the same calls to him. they have been together since they were babies, I got them young..not sure how old but young and small. Can 2 males bond or will they fight when they reach puberty?


----------

